# Storing beans



## TheDoc (Jan 4, 2010)

Hi guys, I'm looking for some advice on the best way to store roasted beans. I've recently purchased a Rancilio Silvia for my husband with a rocky grinder. It's his birthday next friday and I've had 2 lots of beans delivered today from has bean.

Will they be ok in their bags for a week? I've just read something about a bag Glenn had expanding and him letting the air out of a one way valve (these bags don't appear to have a valve!)

When we do open them, what's the best method of storage?

Thanks

TheDoc


----------



## RisingPower (Dec 27, 2009)

I certainly keep the beans from hasbean in their vacuum bags for a week.

More important is the roasted date. I find that before 3 days after that, it's too fresh and it's fresh for anything up to 2 weeks after the roasting date.

IMHO it drops off a bit after that, but search for freezing beans on home-barista, might be of interest. Then there's always home roasting


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

Keep them in a cool place to preserve them.


----------



## uecoffeeroasters (Nov 25, 2009)

I always tell our customers to keep their unused opened coffee beans is a dry airtight container, and to store the container in a cool environment away from other strong smells. For best results and in an ideal world, coffee should be used within 3 days if you still want optimum flavour and results, especially when you are storing espresso beans.

We never endorse putting unused coffee in the fridge or freezer, which I've heard a number of companies say is the best way, but you will never hear a coffee roaster promoting this method.


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

you must also remember that freezing your beans can cause trouble with your grinder. we had many instances where frozen beans had been used and caused " water in the grinder " then a £50 repair bill.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

These containers are ideal for storing beans

Most UK roasters will now supply their beans in bags with a one-way valve.

if they don't, ask why not


----------



## TheDoc (Jan 4, 2010)

Brilliant thanks for the advice again guys, I will get some containers and tell my husband about using his beans in good time. It's his birthday friday and the beans were roasted on the 28th so hopefully they should be good.

Hmm, home roasting huh!


----------



## 5M Coffee (Jul 18, 2009)

They will be starting to hit form nicely on the day he receives his present (7-14 days after roast)

Forget about home roasting for now. There are some superb UK based roasters who can supply the beans. Home Roasting is waaaaay down the line...


----------

